# ACA Instructor Update Clinic



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Kayak Instructor Update
This clinic is for ACA instructors.
Instructor update is a two day clinic to make better instructors or refresh existing instructors. This clinic meets the ACA requirements of continuing education.

Our flatwater updater is the first two days of our full class and is done in Boulder at Boulder Reservoir. 
The moving water/whitewater updater is done on the Colorado River near Glenwood. This updater is the 3rd and 4th days of our regular 4 day clinic.

2-Day
Flatwater: 

Apr 14 - Apr 15, 06
Jun 03 - Jun 04, 06
Sep 16 - Sep 17, 06
Whitewater: 

Apr 16 - Apr 17, 06
Jun 05 - Jun 06, 06
Sep 18 - Sep 19, 06

Swiftwater:
Apr 22 - Apr 23, 06
Apr 24 - Apr 25, 06
Jul 22 - Jul 23, 06
Jul 24 - Jul 25, 06

Fee: $229.00 
Gear Rental Package: $40.00 

Our flatwater updater is the first two days of our full class and is done in Boulder at Boulder Reservoir. The moving water/whitewater updater is done on the Colorado River near Glenwood. This updater is the 3rd and 4th days of our regular 4 day clinic.


----------

